# Farbiger Kies



## buddler (14. Okt. 2010)

hallo zusammen!
hab vor kurzem mal nen weg auf einem bild im net gesehen,der aus blauem kies oder glaskies angelegt war.das hat mich so fasziniert,dass mir das wohl keine ruhe mehr lassen wird.
haben,haben,haben!!!
hat jemand von euch schon erfahrungen damit gesammelt und wie liegen die preise?
hoffentlich hauen mich die preise nicht um.hab mal oberflächlich danach gesucht und die kilopreise waren für glaskies schon enorm.
mal sehen,vielleicht hat ja jemand schon erfahrungen gesammelt.
gruß vom jörg


----------



## Limnos (14. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

Hi Jörg

Wir haben einmal weißen (klaren) Glasbruch (nicht von Flächenglas) als "Zierkies" gekauft. Er kostete in einer Glashütte das Kilo 10 €, Nach dem letzten Winter zerfiel er durch Frosteinwirkung in kleinere Stücke. Außerdem wurde er durch Pflanzenteile, die von Bäumen fielen bräunlich und unansehnlich. Bei Waschen zerschnitt er die Hände. Nie wieder!!!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## buddler (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

hallo!
die bedenken hatte ich auch schon.starke temperaturschwankungen sah ich auch als auslöser an.
aber 10 euro ist wohl etwas überteuert.bei ebay gibts auch schon anbieter für 2 euro das kilo.
und selbst das fand ich schon recht teuer.wenn man ein beet oder ein highlight irgendwo einbringen möchte,gehen schon je nach größe einige hundert kilo drauf.au weia.ich glaub ich schlaf mal noch ein paar nächte drüber.
jörg


----------



## hoboo34 (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

..das Problem ist, dass du an dem farbigen "Zeug" nicht lange Freude hast. 
Auch wenn er aussen am Teich liegt (Aussenanlage) wird er recht flott "grün" werden. Ich hatte mal weissen Kies um den Teich, jedes Frühjahr stand ich mit dem Hochdruckreiniger da und hab die Kiesel "poliert". Sehr aufwändig, zeitintensiv und eine tierische Sauerei.


----------



## buddler (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

ja mit dem weißen kies das ist schon immer so ne sache.das weiß weicht schnell nem anderen aussehen.
hab mal so was hier gefunden.ist kunststoffummantelt.soll sogar unter wasser halten.
mhhh,könnte ja vielleicht funktionieren.
http://cgi.ebay.de/Zierkies-Farbkie..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item4141681360


----------



## PeterBoden (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

Hallo buddler,

preiswerten und gleichzeitig "schönen" Zierkies oder Steine gibt es scheinbar nicht. :?

Nachdem mir der einheimische 0815 Betonkies doch recht grau aussah (eben 10€/to) habe ich mal so gegoogelt und mir ein paar Muster schicken lassen.
Hier kannst du sie dir einmal anschauen, rechts immer die nassen Exemplare. Für die Farbprofis liegt eine Graukarte mit bei.
   

Und die volle Auflösung: stein1big.jpg stein2big.jpg

Bekommen habe ich sie von wasserundsteine.de und war ziemlich enttäuscht. Ich orderte eine erweiterte Mustersendung, die Post befördert ja bis über 25kg und soviel wollte ich. Die Postfrau hatte keine Mühe das Paket zu tragen, es wog auch nur 4kg und die Rechnung belief sich auf über 50€. Angeblich wegen dem Aufwand. Ich werde dort wohl noch etwas bestellen nur um diesen Betrag verrechnet zu bekommen...
Ansonst hat auch Holzum so etwas im Angebot.

Aber zurück zu den Fotos. So schön wie im Versandprospekt sehen sie in Wirklichkeit nicht aus, im trockenen Zustand muss man schon zu sehr auffälligen Sorten greifen damit es wirkt.

Und eine Tonne ist nicht viel. Dann noch die Speditionskosten. Da sollte man wirklich real kalkulieren.

Wenn ich, zu gegebener Zeit, dann solch ein paar Ziersteine für einen Bachlauf, eine Randeinfassung o.ä. bestellen werde hat es mir der Onyx Kies und evt. noch der Macauba angetan. Der Macauba ist teuer, schaut trocken oder nass gleich aus und ist ein echter Hingucker.


----------



## Mercedesfreund (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

Hallo ihr beiden,
 versucht es mal in einem Betonsteinwerk wo Terrazzoplatten hergestellt werden da gibt es Marmorsplitt in etlichen Farben, bei uns im Werk lagert noch beige, grün, hellgrün, schwarz in 7-15mm und 15-30mm da könnt ihr 50kg für 10€ haben.. wenns euch nicht zu weit ist..


----------



## koifischfan (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

Aber grün wird der alle Male. Im Aquarium dagegen funktioniert es/es.


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

Habt ihr denn keine Kiesbaggerei in der (jeweiligen) Nähe?
Hier hat's reichlich... und da fahren wir dann hin und holen 'nen Hänger voll für kleines Geld - "bunter Kies" beinhaltet dann eben auch diverse Farben... stört uns nicht.
Wenn mann natürlich nur "blauen Kies" oder eine andere Uni-Farbe haben möchte, könnte es schwieriger werden.


----------



## buddler (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

ich möchte nur den blauen.entweder in kobaltblau oder azurblau.
himmlisch diese farben.kann man prima akzente an brunnen oder beeten einbauen.
hab jetzt einen bei ebay gefunden,der verkauft dies hier.
http://cgi.ebay.de/GLASGRANULAT-GLA...1376?pt=Gehwegmaterialien&hash=item19bfd26e00
ist schon ok für den preis denke ich mal.
danke für die tipps.
@eva-maria
den perlkies hab ich auch hier im garten.damit hab ich all meine wege angelegt.waren wohl im ganzen so ca. 15 tonnen.von den langen armen vom karre fahre ganz zu schweigen.
gruß jörg


----------



## drwr (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

Hallo,

ich habe den Glaskies schon länger. Man darf so was auch nicht als Glasbruch kaufen, der ist scharf wie die sau. Es müssen getrommelte Glasteile sein.
Bei meinen Teichbilder ist der Glaskies zu erkennen.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## buddler (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

jaaaaaaaaa,sowas sieht geil aus.das ist so genau nach meinem geschmack.
wo wohnst du,ich komm mit schubkarre vorbei
keine angst


----------



## zickenkind (15. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

Hallo @ all,

habe auf meinen 'Wegen/Terrasse  teilweise auch das Problem mit dem veralgen. Habe mit 10% Essigsäure gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Bekommt man für kleines Geld im Großhandel. Einfach in die Gießkanne geben, verteilen und mit Klarwasser hinterher, fertig.
Selbst die Pflanzen am Rand überleben das wenn man mit reichlich Wasser hinter spült.


----------



## drwr (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

Hallo Jörg,

wenns Dich interessiert ich habe einen Bekannten der mir das Zeug besorgt hat.
Über diese Art von Glaskies kannst Du übrigends barfuß gehen ohne Blutverlust.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## buddler (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

jetzt hab ich schon 2 sack bestellt.
mal sehen wie das zeug ist.
wie würde denn die lieferung von deinem kollegen ablaufen?
gruß jörg


----------



## drwr (16. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

Hallo,

ich bräuchte die Menge, er gibt mir dann den Preis und wenns wäre verschickt er direkt.
So war´s bei mir.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## buddler (17. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

hast ne PN


----------



## buddler (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

moi,moin!
hab gestern den glassplit erhalten.
40 kg für 50 euro.ich muß sagen,daß mir das zeug recht gut gefällt.wird bestimmt einige möglichkeiten geben,farbliche akzente im garten zu setzen.
extrem scharfe stellen sind eigendlich nicht am split zu finden.kanten sind doch schon abgerundet.
wird wohl getrommelt sein.
allerdings gibt es auch noch feineres zeug,das für den fußboden bereich eingesetzt werden kann.
auf diesem granulat kann man dann auch barfuß laufen.
für den außenbereich im garten reicht dieser split aber vollkommen aus.
hier die bilder dazu.
gruß jörg


----------



## Zuckerschniss (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

Hallo zusammen,

mal ne Frage an Wolfgang: Wie sieht der farbige Glas-Split im Frühjahr aus, nachdem Laub und Schmutz den ganzen Winter drauf gelegen haben? 

Ich liege im Frühjahr immer im Liegestuhl  und beobachte meinen Nachbar, der mit viel Aufwand seinen Kies rausschüppt , im Wassereimer wäscht und wieder reinlegt. Ist das bei Glas auch so?


----------



## drwr (22. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

Hallo,

bei Glas ist das nicht so. Ich hatte vorher weißen Kies . Aber eben nur 2 - 3 Monate, dann war er grün.
Bei dem Glaskies ist das besser, aber nach 2 - 3 Jahren ist auch da eine Reinigung
angesagt.
Dabei decke ich den Bereich allerdings im Herbstund Winter mit einer Plane ab, ich bück´mich so chwer und meine Frau sagt immer das sei mein Hobby ...
Die Reinigung nehme ich mit verdünntem Wofasteril vor oder Wasserstoffperoxid.
Macht alles weiß , nimm den Rest für die Zähne !!

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## buddler (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

oder für die haare,macht schön blond
wie hast du eigendlich die formen so schön hinbekommen.ist das gegen verrutschen gesichert an den rändern oder bleibt das so liegen.ich meine jetzt die form von deinem glaskoi.
sieht schick aus.
gruß jörg


----------



## drwr (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

Hallo Jörg,

der Aufbau ist folgender :

1. Erde abtragen
2. Folie auf die Erde , die beste ist die aus dem Straßenbau , läßt Wasser durch
3. Blechstreifen zuschneiden lassen in der nötigen Höhe und in Form biegen
4. Blechstreifen fixieren
5. Glaskies auffüllen
6. sich freuen

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## buddler (23. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Farbiger Kies*

danke schöööööööööööön


----------

